# Spurgeon on Election and Holiness



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 22, 2008)

Part One:
[video=youtube;v1lwKFHeF3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1lwKFHeF3U"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1lwKFHeF3U[/video]

Part Two:
[video=youtube;e0sWfmf-JrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sWfmf-JrA&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sWfmf-JrA&feature=related[/video]

Part Three:
[video=youtube;y8voyI9Jv54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8voyI9Jv54&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8voyI9Jv54&feature=related[/video]

Part Four:
[video=youtube;dU2M8Z1rf9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU2M8Z1rf9k&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU2M8Z1rf9k&feature=related[/video]

Part Five:
[video=youtube;mg7nVeT60Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg7nVeT60Os&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg7nVeT60Os&feature=related[/video]


----------

